

Albert Einstein possibly used Cocaine, LSD and DMT? - mjdecour
http://loopswoopandpull.com/2012/06/05/albert-einstein-possibly-used-cocaine-lsd-and-dmt/

======
mikecane
Albert Einstein: Did Einstein ever use drugs? [http://www.quora.com/Albert-
Einstein/Did-Einstein-ever-use-d...](http://www.quora.com/Albert-Einstein/Did-
Einstein-ever-use-drugs)

~~~
mjdecour
I understand Einsteins use of drugs is speculative. But, the article isn't
necessarily just about Einstein, but about all the great people who we have
great respect for that also use drugs.

